# h.grandis and chinese eggcase housing



## dakota (Dec 10, 2005)

how would i house h.grandis and chinese eggcases? i know in seperate containers but what else what kind of containers help plaese

thanks,

dakota


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2005)

Anything really will work. I prefer to use a ten gallon or larger tank for those two. I put a half inch of moist spaghnum moss into the bottom and mist once a week or whatever it takes to keep the moss moist. Then once they hatch I leave them in there until about L3.


----------



## Ian (Dec 11, 2005)

I also use jars sometimes...this way when the ooth hatches, you can easily put the jar into something bigger. Unless that you hatch it in is the home for the nymphs anyway...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah thats why I hatch them into the container they're gonna live in. That way I don't have to deal with moving all those nymphs.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 14, 2005)

...and by L3 they have sufficiently trimmed down their own numbers into a managable size?


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2005)

By L3 you might have 20 if you're lucky. At least thats what I end up with when leaving them all together. Usually less. That's fine for me because it's an easy number to care for.


----------



## Ian (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah...thats exactly what I think. I think it really is the best, and most natural way to just trim your numbers, to the amount you are looking for.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 16, 2005)

Not only does it trim their numbers, but it also culls out the weak and dying.


----------

